# Dear Microsoft,



## verix (Jan 31, 2007)

Sup dudes. I'm usually not one to knock you guys in the wake of Internet Wankery. Your webbrowser, even in its 7.0 form, can get on my nerves, because frankly, I think what you did with it is kind of silly! You obviously feel like your balls have been cut off by FireFox, but that's another issue entirely.

     I prefer your operating system over Ubuntu, if only for the fact that I hate having to fuck with the Grub menu list every time I get a kernel update. Also, there's really no point in having Ubuntu on my machine for the time being, because Xgl doesn't fucking work on my laptop. And while your C/C++ IDE is pretty rad, I honestly prefer things like Code::Blocks. To be quite honest, I think you dudes get a helluva lot more flak than you deserve, because the Nerds of the Universe have deemed that you have "sold out," so to speak.

     I have only started learning VBScript as of yesterday, and quite frankly, I wish to die. I thought VBScript was pretty bad, when I found out that you have to initialize arrays of N size by passing a size of N-1, when I found out that you have to declare constants within the program itself, and numerous other things about just how you generally work that make a programmer like myself want to pull my hair out.

     While shakily attempting to cut myself after an "Option Explicit" here, and writing the very last "Dim" for a variable and attempting to slice open my eyeballs, I managed to make it through. Yes, I wrote my very first VBScript!

     I have come to the conclusion that the only reason that Britney_Spears_NAKED_FUCK_PRETEEN.avi.mp3.vbs is so apparent is because, once a user learns VBScript, they need to kill the world. Fortunately, for you (and the rest of the world!), I am not a malicious person. In fact, I'm a very patient person!

     Due to a lack of custom user input for my manager, I had to switch to using Visual Basic. The transition wasn't too hard-- after all, VBScript is a derivative of Visual Basic!-- and the IDE was kind of clunky at first, but then I got used to it.

     But then I came across this gem by accident: Ctrl-F

     Whoops, I didn't want to do any finding or replacing! I closed it. And it asked me if I wanted to save my work.

     Closing the Find-and-Replace dialog closed the entire program.

     What the fuck, Microsoft.

     CLOSING THE FIND-AND-REPLACE DIALOG CLOSED THE ENTIRE PROGRAM

     WHAT THE FUCK MICROSOFT

     WHAT THE FUCK MICROSOFT

     WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS THE FUCKING FIND AND REPLACE DIALOG CLOSED THE ENTIRE FUCKING IDE ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS MICROSOFT

     THIS IS VISUAL BASIC 200-FUCKING-5 THIS ISN'T SOME GOD DAMN Q-BASIC IDE WITH FANCY PANTS DEBUGGERS AND COMPILERS THIS IS VISUAL FUCKING BASIC 2005

     "BASIC" IS IN THE GOD DAMN NAME

     IN 2005 OF ALL FUCKING TIMES YOU CAN'T GET THE GOD DAMN X BUTTON RIGHT

     IN A FUCKING "BASIC" LANGUAGE

     HOW DO YOU DO THIS

     HOW

     HOW

     FUCKING HOW DO YOU WIND UP HAVING THE FIND AND REPLACE DIALOG CLOSE THE ENTIRE FUCKING PROGRAM

AJSDKFLAJSDFASDJKLFASD,
verix


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 31, 2007)

I understand the frustrations. I hate Microsoft!

OMG Microsucks Word!!! They could be worse, but they could be better.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 31, 2007)

I love how it takes FOREVER to open a new tab. what the hell aIEeeee?


----------



## yak (Feb 1, 2007)

How come is it that a computer that can guide a thousand intercontinental rockets and a few hundred satellites all simultaneously laggs like crazy when i try to type a god damn few hundred words in a short document?
Rumor has it that is if wasn't for Microsoft, we'd be  shaking hands with the aliens on their home planet already.

---

Also, too much fucks in OP's post, either at least mask them or this thread goes.


----------



## DavidN (Feb 1, 2007)

Visual Basic is horrendous, VBScript moreso. Get out of it while you still can!

I hadn't used IE7 until this week, when we had to use it to test the new system at work because our clients use it (our clients aren't very bright). I couldn't believe how awful it was - the standout feature being, when opening a new tab, the helpful message "You've opened a new tab! ". Thanks very much.


----------



## yak (Feb 1, 2007)

If you're interested, you could read some documentation i found the other day...
I didn't have much respect for Microsoft to begin with, but after this i just lost any bits of it might have had left.

source: http://www.iowaconsumercase.org/

http://www.iowaconsumercase.org/011607/9000/PX09280.pdf
http://www.iowaconsumercase.org/011607/9000/PX09695.pdf
http://www.iowaconsumercase.org/011607/9000/PX09509.pdf
http://www.iowaconsumercase.org/011607/6000/PX06501.pdf
http://www.iowaconsumercase.org/122106/PLEX0_5879.pdf
http://www.iowaconsumercase.org/011607/3000/PX03020.pdf
http://www.iowaconsumercase.org/011607/2000/PX02991.pdf
http://www.iowaconsumercase.org/1-22mediaupdate.pdf


----------



## nobuyuki (Feb 2, 2007)

IE7 still sucks at rendering.

Is this the visual studio 2005 IDE?   I use VBExpress 2005 and closing the find box has -never- closed my project.  That just don't make no sense :V

Also VBScript is the devil.  Is it for windows scripting host or for some web thing?  :I


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 4, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I hadn't used IE7 until this week, when we had to use it to test the new system at work because our clients use it (our clients aren't very bright). I couldn't believe how awful it was - the standout feature being, when opening a new tab, the helpful message "You've opened a new tab! ". Thanks very much.



I have to use IE7 whenever I visit my dad.  The *only* thing it has over Firefox (and it is a *very* small thing) is its ClearType fonts.

Don't get me wrong, Arial is pretty easy to read, even at 10-point size; but IE7's default ClearType font is a good bit easier to read at the same size.

It's nowhere near enough for me to even consider dropping Firefox and switching back to IE for my general browsing, but I'll probably upgrade IE6 to IE7 (while keeping Firefox 2.0) on my own computer at some point, just so whenever I *have* to use it, it's nicer.


----------



## DavidN (Feb 4, 2007)

I was actually pointed to IETab when I moaned about having to use IE7, which is an extension for Firefox that can open up a tab where a page is rendered using IE. It's quite fantastic if you're putting together a webpage and want to see what it looks like in both browsers.


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 4, 2007)

Indeed; IEtab is one of only 11 "aftermarket" extensions I have in Firefox.

The others are:
Adblock Plus
Converter (converts measurements between Imperial and Metric units)
DisableBackspaceNavigation (pushing Backspace is the same as clicking Back?  Um, ick.)
Duplicate Tab (make a copy of a tab, including Back/Forward history)
Fasterfox
FlashGot
MR Tech Local Install
Save Image In Folder (make a list of locations, and you can save images straight to 'em from the alt-click menu)
Tabs Open Relative (new tabs open immediately to the right of the current tab, instead of at the far right of the Tab bar)

</offtopic>


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Feb 11, 2007)

Once again it is proven: Microsoft is the bane of technology. The only good thing they've done is the Office suite, which from my experience has worked VERY well. But they seriously need to work on a lot of things. Oh, and Vista? Not looking forward to it.


----------

